
SES-10 Launching to Orbit on SpaceX's Flight-Proven Falcon 9 Rocket - Anchor
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160830005483/en/SES-10-Launching-Orbit-SpaceXs-Flight-Proven-Falcon-9
======
Anchor
More also on LA times [http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-spacex-
rocket-20160829...](http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-spacex-
rocket-20160829-snap-story.html)

It's really exciting to see how this develops going forward. This whole
landing rockets thing was deemed not possible (or worth it) only some years
ago, and now SpaceX is landing rockets left and right. The next step is to re-
fly them - which is still deemed not worth it by most. Let's see if there is a
pattern.

